# Newbie needs some help identifying



## Lilmamamudd (Jun 10, 2008)

Well in the past few days these are the bottles i have found, i really do need help in identifying some of them, so i can label them for my babies, they have not been cleaned yet, so they are right from the beach, thanks in advance for any help you can give[] i am hoping to find some more next weekend[]

 also as info, the mountain dew one only says ya-hoo, with no names i can see, the coca-cola says COKE on the back of it, and there is a glass coke bottle in the lettering , the 7up one has you like it it likes you, the pepsi one has pepsi-cola in the back, and there is a Fanta bottle too, none have paper labels, and the  one on the far right in teh back says JAVEX....


----------



## Lilmamamudd (Jun 10, 2008)

here are close ups..the first one says Gordons Dry Gin, and along the side from bottom to top says london


----------



## Lilmamamudd (Jun 10, 2008)

this looks like a baby bottle...it says wyeth on it


----------



## Lilmamamudd (Jun 10, 2008)

not sure what this is....


----------



## Lilmamamudd (Jun 10, 2008)

there were a few of these but that was the undamaged one, no label....


----------



## Lilmamamudd (Jun 10, 2008)

...more....


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 11, 2008)

with exception of the painted lable 7up, the rest of your soda bottles are the no deposite no return bottles. the were used in the 60's and 70's. the ones you have are fairly common.


----------

